# G Apley Ithaca



## bombboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Friend of mine told me she had a crock for me, little did I know it was something like this. 

 Its G. Apley from Ithaca NY, 2 gallon, made between 1860 - 1862. Its missing its handle and has a chip on the base, but displays nice. Maybe someday I'll have a handle but on it.


----------



## bombboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's the embossing


----------



## bombboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Missing handle


----------



## botlguy (Mar 12, 2012)

That is nice,,,,, even with the damage.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Mark,

 Nice jug, sir! What a nice friend you have.

 Did'ya see this?






  "66	$550.00	 	$150.00	G. Apley & Co Ithaca NY approximate 1 gallon jug with large iris and leaf design.
 Blue at the maker's mark, uncommon New York maker.
 Stack marks on each side of the design occurred in the making.

 11 1/2" 1860" From 2006 auction.


----------



## bombboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Jim, she looks good

 Hey Surface, thanks for the info. I saw some other auctions with his wares, but there weren't any prices. But I did find this


 Elijah Cornell was trained as a potter. In 1810, he was employed as foreman in a pottery in Westchester Village, and the following year set up his own earthenware factory in Tarrytown. The War of 1812 halted imports of pottery, which increased the demand for the cheap brown earthenware made locally. Elijah also worked at the Queens Ware Pottery in West Farms, where he learned to produce a high-grade white ware. With the end of the war, the market was flooded with cheaper English ware. Elijah Cornell decided to move to New Jersey where there might be a better market. Ezra, the eldest child, helped his father at his trade, running errands and even serving as a traveling salesman for his father. The Panic of 1819 further reduced the pottery market, and the Cornell family again went west to De Ruyter. In 1842, with the help of his sons, Elijah Cornell built a small pottery in Ithaca, N.Y. near the banks of Fall Creek ( thus the name FALL CREEK POTTERY ). This was located under the hill that CORNELL University is now located. Elija Cornell worked in Ithaca into the 1850's. He was listed in the census of 1850 as a potter ; age seventy-eight. In the early part of 1853 Ezra Cornell became financially overextended and was forced to sell the Fall Creek Pottery at auction. James B. Magee was the winning bidder at $ 445.00. His pots were impressed: J.B. Magee / Ithaca & J.B. Magee & co. / Ithaca. In 1855 Magee had to sell the Fall Creek Pottery To James M. Mott to pay the bills that Magee had run up.RARE examples of the new owner are impressed J. M. Mott & Co. / ITHACA.In 1863 Mott had to sell out to Dennis Mooney for $ 500.00.This is where there is a difference of thought as who owned the Fall Creek Potter as the 1860 census lists Griewold Apley as the proprietor. Apley's mark : G. APLEY & CO. / ITHACA means he must have had an interest in it between 1860 - 1862. Dennis Mooney owned the pottery & sold it in 1864 to JAMES Macumber and Isaac H. Van Arsdale for $ 2,300.00. In 1867 Van Arsdale left and was replaced in the partnership by Matthew Tannahill. In 1886 Tannahill was replaced by Lynford M. Mood. It looks by all records that the pottery company ended somewhere around 1890.

 Thanks again. Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 13, 2012)

Real nice crock jug...Love the iris design....


----------



## bombboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Its my first somewhat whole iris. I'm pretty good at diggin' up the broken pieces. LOL


----------

